
Lightweight Alternatives to Bootstrap - vikas0380
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/bootstrap-alternatives/
======
hood_syntax
The author says 'Skeleton has finally gotten a facelift' yet development
stopped 2 years ago when Skeleton's main contributor went to work with
Bootstrap. Am I missing something in that statement? Note: I still think
Skeleton is fantastic

~~~
WorldMaker
I don't see a date on the post. That and a few other things have me thinking
it's a relatively ancient post, maybe?

